# 2017 Dingwall NG2 Swirls!



## narad (Jan 16, 2017)

Well done, Nolly! Well done, Sheldon!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 16, 2017)

Holy crap, I want that orange one! I just got the pink limited run a couple of months ago, so I don't know that I can rationalize it, but MAN that orange is hot!


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 16, 2017)

In this context I think the pink would have been the best option, shame they didnt do it. But that blue tho mmmmm

still wondering how it would look with a pearl pickguard

So Im guessing all of them are a white/black swirl with a color clear coat in top?. Would make things eassier to build I think


Also, did you guys notice the new shaped pickups? and new bridge sadles?, also is it me of the dots on the fretboard are smaller?


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2017)

Ha, I saw these and thought, "Whoa! I need that black-and-white one, but then how will I rationalize also buying one of the matte pink ones that I already made up my mind about?" 

The answer to that: this has different bridge saddles.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah, I saw the bridge and pup changes. I actually preferred the square pickup housing, surprisingly. Though, a rhomboid design would be awesome on these!


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 16, 2017)

I feel this year the tops on the latest Dingwall basses are hawt as hell. I'm not a huge swirl guy and I'm not interested in the Combustion models but this is great. More of this is definitely more interesting than the usual black or natural wood tops.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah, it's funny because like 3-5 years ago everyone went gaga over natural wood tops. Now we're all burned out on those, and everyone is going to start digging paint again.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm thinking this might be swirls jumping the shark right here. Swirls were kind of cool again as a custom paintjob you hired out for, or an Ibanez reissue that was $7k. Now this, and the schecter production line, the swirl on Per's sig, etc. Pretty soon it's just back to being the cheap thing  But I still love these!


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 16, 2017)

I feel with swirls, they are a huge hit and miss.

The Orange swirl is great here - the amount of layering and small waves makes the swirl look really detailed and fancy. Especially near the upper horn.

The Yellow one in contrast has huge stripes of solid color, which in my opinion looks rather amateur.

But hey, my 2 pence.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jan 16, 2017)

Burra burra niice.

Where did you get these pics? I'm trying to find some kind of official announcement, but I'm not coming up with anything.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2017)

Check the Dingwall FB page.


----------



## russmuller (Jan 16, 2017)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wish I was in a position to grab one of these.


----------



## oracles (Jan 16, 2017)

I REALLY don't need one of these, but that GMC swirl matches my RG7 GMC swirl so well that there's no way I'm not getting one.


----------



## Anquished (Jan 17, 2017)

Sweet jesus that green one.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 17, 2017)

Really cool !


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jan 17, 2017)

Those are some attractive swirls.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 17, 2017)

mmmm the green one is calling my name


----------



## bostjan (Jan 17, 2017)

Photos from facebook are blocked here. I love the NG-2 and I love swirls, so I will probably love this. I wonder what the markup will be on this. Darn it Sheldon, why do you keep making amazing basses that I want to buy so bad!


----------



## TedEH (Jan 17, 2017)

I like Dingwalls. I like swirls. I like these. 

If I needed another bass, I think I'd be all over these.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2017)

Awesome. Wonder who is doing the swirling.


----------



## jerm (Jan 17, 2017)

These are sickkk


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2017)

I wish these were made in Australia, because I'd prefer the swirls go the other way.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 17, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> I wish these were made in Australia, because I'd prefer the swirls go the other way.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Jan 18, 2017)

Just imagine...the Ferrari Red with this kinda swirl...


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 18, 2017)

Love the blue and orange.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 18, 2017)

These look really cool. Very nicely executed. 

They are a little too flashy for my use though, sadly. I would really like to see an NG-2 in that silver they used on the D-Bird prototype sometime.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2017)

The D-Bird is magnificent.


----------

